# Fake/Knockoff Jackets?



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

This might be a stupid question, but recently I ordered a DC 2015 jacket off amazon (DC Torstein 15) and as its shipping I am starting to realize it might be fake.

http://www.amazon.com/DC-Torstein-J...F8&qid=1408758312&sr=8-1&keywords=Torstein+15

The colour in the picture is off... okay, its just the colour correction

The jacket isn't released on the DC website, yet its 10% off already.... okay, good price?

The description says 100% Polyester when the jacket is 50% Polyester and Nylon.... hmmm


I know this may be me just being stupid, but has anyone ever been sold a fake item on Amazon?
Do you think this is Fake? 
Please help me out, thanks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Super fake. Probably made of licorice like edible panties.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Uh oh this isn't gonna be good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

If torstein hasn't worn it in a video this year its probably not authentic. Usually he rides and wears his pro models the year before. take a look at the bumble bee jacket that he made for this 13 14 season. he wears it in most of his edits from the 12 13 season. Dont rely solely on my post it could be a real DC jacket but my instinct is saying its fake


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but recently I ordered a DC 2015 jacket off amazon (DC Torstein 15) and as its shipping I am starting to realize it might be fake.
> 
> Amazon.com: DC Men's Torstein 15 Snow Jacket: Clothing
> 
> ...


check it out when it gets in, then if fake return it, saying not as described
they pay return shipping


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DC products are made in China.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> DC products are made in China.


edit made oops


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Camfong strikes again!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

^^^^^ :laugh:

Did the seller have any $2 stickers on offer as well????? 

Could you get the same style/colour/pro name, with any brand you like embroidered onto it?????


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

You don't have to be rude, I was just asking a question


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> You don't have to be rude, I was just asking a question
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's an absolute pleasure. Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You don't have to cry like a little girl either. Two way street.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You don't have to cry like a little girl either. Two way street.


Sorry I never realized if I asked for a proper answer and you not to be rude means crying like a little girl, are you 12?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes. Yes I am. How does that make you feel Mr. Psychic?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes. Yes I am. How does that make you feel Mr. Psychic?


The face that the first message on your page is that you are rude and don't give good constructive criticism means you need to work on your social skills kid


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes you can get fake products on eBay. But you said you bought it on amazon and gave an amazon link. There is not enough of a dc outerwear market demand to justify making fake jackets. DC stuff is just cheap. Golf clubs are regularly faked on eBay. Oakley sunglasses are faked. Amazon as a reputable business likely won't sell fakes of products. I highly doubt your jacket is fake.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the joking was more at Camfongs expense than yours. No need to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Yes you can get fake products on eBay. But you said you bought it on amazon and gave an amazon link. There is not enough of a dc outerwear market demand to justify making fake jackets. DC stuff is just cheap. Golf clubs are regularly faked on eBay. Oakley sunglasses are faked. Amazon as a reputable business likely won't sell fakes of products. I highly doubt your jacket is fake.



Thank you very much for that answer it helped me a lot


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> The face that the first message on your page is that you are rude and don't give good constructive criticism means you need to work on your social skills kid


Please tell me more Mr. Psychic. What are the winning lottery numbers? Why do I poop blood? Will I be visited by someone from the afterlife.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I think the joking was more at Camfongs expense than yours. No need to get your panties in a twist.


Seems like us 12 year olds are the only ones that picked this up?????


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Seems like us 12 year olds are the only ones that picked this up?????


I did pick it up, but either way you are being rude.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> I did pick it up, but either way you are being rude.


You call someone a 12 year old, and somehow I'm the one that's bein rude to you????? 

You wanna buy a Snow Resort for $179.96?????

It's 10% off at the moment cause it's a 2015 Build Year!!!!!


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> You call someone a 12 year old, and somehow I'm the one that's bein rude to you?????
> 
> You wanna buy a Snow Resort for $179.96?????
> 
> It's 10% off at the moment cause it's a 2015 Build Year!!!!!


Okay I am sorry for being rude can we leave at that


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Okay I am sorry for being rude can we leave at that


Deal!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Okay I am sorry for being rude can we leave at that


Just consider its late summer on a snowboard forum. We're all testy and ready to make some turns.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

FWIW i got a DC Jacket on yahoo auctions here, shipped direct from China. Havent seen that colorway anywhere else on the net, so i suspect it might have been fake too (tags etc were all real looking, but coming straight out of china is always suspect).

The thing is, this jacket turned out to be far more waterproof (and breathable!) than the Neff 10k/10k jacket i got from Whiskey Militia, and another north face jacket i have. and it has stood up to a decent amount of use too.

I figured that if the real-deal are made in China, perhaps the factory just keeps pumping out jackets after they have shipped their Genuine DC stuff out.


----------

